# Influx of illegal aliens



## alsea1 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm curious how the folks on the forum feel about this issue.
Personally it makes me nervous.
Our country is still at a snails pace recovery from a depression. 
There are jobs but not enough jobs.
The private sector is still struggling.
We have a hunger problem with those in our country let alone bringing more in.
My paycheck is leached pretty heavy now. 
My opinion regarding Obama and his administration and policy are very low.
I feel that he has done more harm to America than good.
His manipulation of its people is outrageous.  It seems to me he pits one group against the other. 
I think he has set back race relations than any other person.
So thats my thoughts.  I'm interested in yours.


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 25, 2014)

X 22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222   Typical liberal  bleeding heart behavior ...  they will do anything for you that  they  think is right for you , then let YOU pay for it.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Jul 25, 2014)

I think Obama was given the ball on the 1yd line with a clear lane to the endzone when he first got elected, instead of scoring he ran 98yds back the other way and spiked the ball! 

That analogy just about sums up any and everything I have to say about that no count sucker. As for these illegal aliens, send them back- every one of them. I am a Christian, a farmer AND a chef- I am all for helping and feeding anyone, but there are enough people in my own country already that need help and I don't believe it is fair for more people to show up with their hands out expecting the assistance that is so badly needed by many citizens of the US.


----------



## animalmom (Jul 25, 2014)

Send them back, do not process, do not give medical, do not give new clothing.  Let them walk in one door and right onto a bus back to Mexico.

The people who want to enter the US LEGALLY can apply for a visa just like any other law abiding person.  

These invaders are not law abiding, never will be law abiding and I resent my money being forcibly taken from me to feed, clothe, and deal with these ILLEGALS.

We once asked one of our congresscritters, who also was a Judge, what Illegal meant.  His reply was "What do you want us to do?  Shoot them in the river?"

Maybe the answer is "yes" otherwise what does a National Border mean?

These people want to come here legally then more power to them.  Otherwise I don't want them.  And before you flame me, I am the second generation born in the US.  My grandparents fled Russia ahead of the communists.  They came here legally.


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 26, 2014)

Animalmom... I too came to the USA legally !  I too resent ALL of these ILLEGALS and let them pay for their own deportation.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 26, 2014)

agree with animal mom.


----------



## Boxerman (Jul 27, 2014)

When my grandparents came here from Germany and Sweden, they waited for permission, stood in line, got health examination, had to learn English, shortened their names, and got the lowest of the low paying jobs, BUT, they did it legally.

Obama is the feeding end of the Democrat teat. He is suckling the uninformed underclass hoping to get a majority of people in this country on the dole and the votes that come with them. When that happens, we have no chance of recovery, God help us all.


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 27, 2014)

... and guess who is of the same cloth waiting to declare to run for President.  Hint--- start with an h.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 28, 2014)

I know    creepy ol woman


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 28, 2014)

Alsea,
I have to admit I'm a little surprised.  You live in Oregon, you treat your rabbits with medical marijuana.  I would have thought you would have had an Obama 2012 bumper sticker on your Volvo.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh good lord no.
I am very conservative when it comes to my wallet.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 28, 2014)

alsea1 said:


> Oh good lord no.
> I am very conservative when it comes to my wallet.


I was joking of course.
I'm backing a movement here in NC to build a giant fence around Chapel Hill.  You can't go a block there without seeing a Volvo or Prius with an Obama sticker.  Most have the 2008 and 2012 versions.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL
Politics can be very polarizing that's for sure.
I just fear that with the Obama'nomic's our kids and their kids will see what its like to live in a country that is poor. 
Rather than bring people here we should be insisting that these other countries take care of their own. Do something besides ignore their people.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jul 28, 2014)

It's funny what we all view as "liberal" cars. I drive a Volvo, but I am very conservative. In VT, we see Obama stickers on Prius' and Subarus.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 29, 2014)

I've got a new bumper sticker on my F-150
"Tanned, Rested and Ready Nixon 2016"


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 29, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> I've got a new bumper sticker on my F-150
> "Tanned, Rested and Ready Nixon 2016"



Hey, despite the fact the man's been dead for 20 years, he could probably do a better job than Obama.


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 30, 2014)

I like  TEDDY  !!!       I like IKE !!!       I like RON !!!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 30, 2014)

Illegal aliens here in Texas has been a way of life for a long long long time. The same senators and congressmen who railed against illegal aliens, would joke about how little they paid their Mexican house maids. That is now political suicide.......

My husband and I owned a business and there were days when our American, well paid employees didn't show for work. Work goes on whether people show up or not. We resorted to going to the local day labor corner and hiring illegals. They worked hard and several times, we fired our employee and kept the illegal. If that makes anybody mad, then you should try being in business with your back up against the wall.

That being said, times, they are a changing..... In our county, last week, was found the largest marijuana grow in Texas history. Over 100,000 plants. There was a camp set up, generators, pipe from a creek to water the plants, and several fields of the plants. Busted! And I am sure these guys are legal........riiiight.....

http://www.polkcountytoday.com/db072814pt2.html

We are being flooded with people who will someday be voting, and who will they vote for? We are drowning in people who leech off the rest of us, food stamps, welfare, disability, even a free cell phone. Who do you think they will vote for? People with a job are a minority. Who do you think they will vote for---and lose?

Maybe someday we'll be hiding our _gardens_ and our _animals_ out in the woods.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Too true Bay. A lot of people have forgotten how to work. Too many want this and that but expect to get it for little effort.
However, I imagine a lot of the so called children scampering over the border will be in the system right off the bat so will lose their drive to work hard right away. Spoiled by the American welfare teat.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 30, 2014)

In 1994 CA passed prop 187 which was to establish a state-run citizenship screening system and prohibit illegal aliens from using health care, public education, and other social services in California. It was later declared unconstitutional by the supreme court. I am just clueless as to why the US govt . doesn't grasp the "illegal" part and do something about it. In CA the argument has always been that if the illegal doesn't pick the crops and do the menial jobs then no one will because the average citizen won't do those jobs for the illegal is paid. IDK if I agree or not, but I do know that many of them have a work ethic that many US citizens seem to lack. 

A few years back there was a movie released called "A Day without Mexicans" . Now being that my last name is Gallegos I had to go and see it. Not suggesting that anyone do that as I honestly don't remember if it was offensive or not, but it was a pretty good depiction of life in CA.

I live in No. CA and the pot growers here are not the illegal immigrant.  Since it is legal to grow pot in CA with a prescription it is grown by many and sold by many. Not the way it is supposed to work, but the way it is. This part of the state has it own set of problems and illegal immigration is not one of them. It is a very conservative region though and that is why I like it but there are lines being drawn in the sand between the pot growers, the homeless, and the working middle class; they are just now waking up and realizing that there little part of the state is not the nirvana that is was 20 years ago.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 31, 2014)

All I know is that you can only load so many on the life boat before that darn thing capsizes and goes down.


----------



## Sweetened (Jul 31, 2014)

Watching this thread with great interest.  I said Obama was a snake from the beginning and I haven't been wrong about him yet.

I immigrated to the US several years ago when my Mom married an American.  Due to some bad lawyer advice (thank you Georgia State Bar), I spent 10 years trapped in the system.  Unable to work or go to school, my step-dad supported me.  My Mom's immigration didn't finish until 7 years after filing, 6 weeks after moving to Florida.  Bush passed that illegals amnesty (but don't worry, it won't effect anyone) and I, along with thousands of other people waiting in the system, was denied my status and sent packing with a letter received on December 23rd.  What pissed me off the most was finding out 2 immigration applications for supposed 9/11 terrorists were approved after they blew up the towers, but me, stuck in the legal system, got sent home, a family ripped apart.

Wishing you guys to the south all the best.  Your new candidates don't like any better, but neither do ours!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 31, 2014)

Immigration in this country is a mess. The children coming in now are from Central America, put on busses and driven through Mexico to our border. Mexico could stop them at their borders, but instead is giving them practically escorted rides to out borders. What if we boycott Mexico and South American countries? Look on the labels for country of origin and just don't buy it.

Sweetened, you are a prime example of how screwed up our system is. It rewards the illegals and punishes the lawful. I apologize to you and your family for the anguish you have suffered at the hands of the bureaucrats. The American people are a good people with kind hearts and compassion for their fellow human beings. We elect our representatives only to watch them succumb to the rottenness of lies and deceit, or else they were liars incarnate to begin with. They forget they work for us, not us work for them. In November, we need to remind them of this fact.


----------



## Sweetened (Jul 31, 2014)

Don't apologize.  A people is not their government.  I spent, at the time, half my life in the south, grew up between Georgia and Florida, and a brief stint in Wisconsin.  I met some amazing people, and wouldn't trade those years.  Besides, I think it made me a redneck in many ways.  I like to remind my man I am both a Florida orange and a Georgia peach.  

I must say, however, I am glad I ended up back in Canada.  Though our government isn't much better, it's a little less corrupt (for the moment), though I think both countries have snakes in office.


----------



## herbnerd (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is the place to get "political", but here it goes..
It was not so many generations ago MY ancestors sat in America speeking there native tounges, depending on there children to translate. There American school books and Sunday hymns  were all written in there na ti very language as well. [German/ Norweigen] not so many generations before that the puritan's came over seeking refuge from a cruel government. They were being tormented by their government and found this land of plenty to support them. The native Americans saved their lives to see first few winters here in this new land and we owe our lives to them.later others came to follow to set up their utopias and push the natives back and take for themselves what ever it was they pleased. We then made a  government of our own and made our laws and constitutions and now declare war on anything that infringes on these "laws and rights"... I love my country and my freedoms. My husband is a disabled veteran. Wi th all that being said, there is also a big push for this nation to find a godly and moral foundation before we deteriorate and crumble away like Rome did.
So as irritating and frustrating as the th ought of illegals coming to america is, I cannot join the choir when it demands to "send them back!" It was because all those years ago we, most, all have a little  "illegal alien" in us all. And I am thankful there was someone here to help my ancestors make it in this new and strange world, and give them free food. And free clothing and I'm sure they even received the best medical care they were able to give. We as Americans have grown so accustom ed to our large homes and shopping malls and American ways of doing things we have lost our true selves..... I believe we are called to be meek and humble. To offer clothing to the naked. The USA receives so much donated clothes for over sea missions the burn them by the literal bales, by the tons! We are called to feed the hungery... America is the most obese nation in the world! Free those who are opressed. To love our neighbors. Not just the ones we sit and have coffee with. I see first hand people preaching to go and spread the love of JESUS. They send money to far away places and line up to go to Africa, Mexico, Russia.ect ect,,, so does this only apply while sitting in the pew on sunday morning? Or perhaps are we to open our doors and feed those in need at our borders too? This will defiantly require enormous sacrifice on the parts of those who are willing. But all things worth doing in life ALWAYS come at great sacrifice! We are called to be something greater than comfort. Something more fulfilling than the persute of happiness. The people are human beings. We have been brain washed into thinking they are no more than pesky vermin that we need to keep out and clean house. I personally believe this is America's opportunity to be something more than what we have become.


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Everyone is entitled to their thoughts and opinions.
I think that the other countries should be shamed into doing what is right and take care of their own rather than send them packing.
They could do so if they truly wanted to.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 1, 2014)

No, we don't all have a little "illegal alien" in us.  My grandparents came here LEGALLY.

Charity is all good and well, but charity is NOT a government function.  Never was, never should be.  Charity is given on an individual basis otherwise if I am forced to give "charity" then it isn't charity.

If these people streaming over our border want to come here and contribute to our society then let them do it legally.  I know of no person who is against LEGAL immigration... do you?  I do my best to uphold the law and why should I accept these lawbreakers as members of my society.

Let's not get soft and squishy here.  Legal is legal and illegal is not legal.  You want to come to the US and live and have a job and raise your family AND pay taxes then apply.  If you want to come here and help suck the rest of the population dry, through all the extensive welfare programs, because you are a lawbreaker then stay home.  PERIOD.  It rubs me raw that my tax dollars go to feed, clothe, lawyer-up, doctor, educate people who are illegal.

You want to work with your religious organizations to do something to improve the conditions back home for these people, more power to you.  Don't expect me to aide and abet anyone who breaks the law... and I am beginning to feel pushed to not look favorably on those who do think it is just fine and dandy and shouldn't we assist these ILLEGALS.

Folks, bottom line:  What does ILLEGAL mean?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 1, 2014)

I have no plans to become embroiled in the argument.  But, I do have an opinion on the turn that this thread has taken...

@Herbnerb - I applaud your bravery in standing up for what you believe.  I think a lot of what herbnerb is alluding to is plain ol' compassion folks.  Seems like there is a dire shortage of compassion these days in many places.   

@animalmom - since when is charity NOT a government function?  What is WIC, Welfare, Medicaid, if not basically  "charity"?  What is Federal Disaster Relief?   These are all government funded agencies (funded by those tax dollars that you are forced to pay) who give help to those in need.  Sounds like a charity to me.  Also, just so you know, there are plenty of private charities who receive plenty of government grants. 

However, I understand your argument about the legality of this situation.  You are darn sure right that these HUMANS are entering into our United States illegally.  And, you are certainly entitled to "not look favorably" on the compassionate people in the world who want to help these children.     

My comments here are not to address whether or not it is illegal for these folks to enter or what to do with them when they get here.  My comments are simply my point of view on how impassioned people become on both sides of the issue.  I live in Texas so I'm close to the action.  If we, as a nation, expect this to change we've got to change the system.


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't think that  the people here lack compassion. I think they are frustrated with what they see going on.


----------



## herbnerd (Aug 1, 2014)

It is a flawed system for a flawed world.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 1, 2014)

i have quietly been watching this thread from the beginning and finally have to chime in.  my fathers family immigrated from Ireland, legally i might add and my mothers family was  here before the pilgrims got here.  i have to say those old Irishman didn't expect anyone to press 2 for Gallic, they assimilated into the American culture, worked hard and changed the way they lived, didn't expect others to change for them.  do i feel sorry for all the people flooding our boarders and looking for a better life.  yes i do.  but no one should expect a handout just because.  we are past what we as working class people can do.  we don't owe anyone anything and that goes for the folks born here and live with their hand out as well as the newly arrived.  somewhere this insanity has to stop.  do i have the answer, unfortunately no i don't but someone just has to shoot in here amongst us, we gotta have some relief.


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 2, 2014)

LOL, I must admit I get rather annoyed when I have to press #2 for English.  Pet peeve of mine.
Immigration is fine and dandy I think. But it needs to be orderly, not a free for all.
There are millions of people in this country now that do not have a job therefore not contributing to the tax coffers.  Some cannot work for legitimate reasons. I don't envy them. These people need the assistance.
But for those that are able bodied but are too good to do the jobs they are qualified for, my blood boils. 
I feel that our system is too easy and creates people that refuse to take a job when there are jobs. Sure they may be low level but its a job. The numbers say that some people are better off on the welfare system. 
Some people think that the solution is to force pay levels up. I think that is a mistake. I used to sign the front of paychecks. It does not work that way folks.
So with that problem going on with those that are here already and then add thousands more to it, we the people are going to be bogged down horribly.  I would assume that we will be taxed even more to deal with the influx of people that need assistance.  
*It seems to me that the UN should be putting serious pressure on these countries to lift up their own people. Create jobs in their countries for the people so they do not need to leave it.*


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 2, 2014)

It was interesting reading all the replies to the original thread.  This country was founded by immigrants, not too long ago.  My people were Scots and English, arrived here in 1627.  Migrated to Southern Illinois finally in the 1870s.  They left those places for the same reason the Mexicans are coming here.  No work, rich upper classes with no chance to rise.  If someone had met them on the East Coast of North America then and shipped them back I wouldn't be here.

I want the politicians to secure the Southern border and the Northern border.  When the first nuclear bomb or the first dirty bomb goes off, illegal aliens will be the least of our problems.  I truly believe it is only a matter of time before one or the other happens.  The rabid Muslim terrorists will make one of the other happen at some point.

The other thing that bothers me is how can a person claim to be a "Christian" and hate illegal immigrants??  I say, what would Jesus do??  He would try to help them I think.  In fact where does all that hate come from??  I know, I know, the law is the law, etc. etc.  Yeah, well Hitler and Germany had laws but that didn't make any difference in Nuremburg did it??

I heard Bill O'Reilly say once that if he were in Mexico and his kids were starving he'd cross the border too.  Well, so would I and so would any of you.  It's easy to sit in our nice houses and pass judgement on others.  Some people just have to have someone to hate.  Remember how it was here in the 50's and how the blacks were treated.  Well now the pendulum has swung the other way and if you say boo to a black person you'll be called a racist.  So if you can't hate blacks, hate hispanics.  

Having said all that I don't know what the overall solution is, but since the first post on this thread, things have only gotten worse.  Our politicians are at a low low low point.  Yes, Obama was to be the Messiah, but it sure didn't work out like that did it??  Thats what you get when you get idealistic and vote for a pig in a poke. LOL.

Donna Belle


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 2, 2014)

I agree Donna Belle.
The people in government office need to be held accountable for the mess they are making. 
Seems they do nothing but feather their nest at our expense.
I do not think we hate the people that are flooding in. I think its fear. Many feel threatened economically.  Many of us are already on the brink of financial calamity.  Many of us are desperately looking for a job.  In my area many employers see these people as a source of cheap labor and will hire them instead. My family has exp. this practice first hand in the mill industry and the Christmas tree industry.
Many of us know that its the middle class and lower middle class that will bear the weight of this mess because this group cannot afford to put money into tax shelters. 

Sadly I don't trust any politician as far as I can throw him or her. They all tell ya what they think will get you to vote for them.
As for the Terrorist concern and the fear of a nuclear bomb being let off. I pray that does not happen. But if it does, then I imagine the world will go into a tail spin like we have never seen.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 2, 2014)

Well, if people are afraid, then they need to do whatever it takes to succeed.  If that means moving to another location then do it.  If it means getting a different kind of job, do it.  I am sooo tired of people whining.  I have an 8th grade education. My husband has a high school diploma.  When the housing industry went bust up North we moved to Florida.  We made good money in Florida, SAVED a lot of it.  We now have 400 acres in Oklahoma and a lovely retirement.  But we worked our butts off for it. We aren't rich and we never got a handout from our parents, our friends or our government.  I can't believe the people who whine they can't get a job, sure you can.  Take whatever you can get and make a plan and take care of yourself.  If you are too lazy or dumb take what you can get then.   I'm not worried about the Mexicans, they will work.  I'm worried about the shiftless Americans already here that want all the Obama freebies.  And all the Yellow Dog Democrats that would vote for a yellow dog before they'd vote for a Republican.  That's 34% of our population by the way.


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 2, 2014)

It will be interesting to see where we go from here for sure.
LOL, Find a spot outa the way and get some popcorn and watch.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 2, 2014)

It seems that I have been unclear.

If anyone wants to come to the US I am thrilled to have that person as long as they do it legally.

If you want charity then do it at a local level.  If you have some little old lady eating cat food because her family does not provide for her or for any other reason... then it should be a local problem NOT a Washington DC issue.  That poor little old lady would be dead before Washington got around to her.  Local attention is cheaper, quicker and more likely to see what is really needed for the individual.  A government should not be making policy on what an individual needs.

Keep in mind that the Federal Government has two, count them 2 functions:  1) provide for the mutual defense and 1) secure the borders.

Each and every time we, as a society, allow the Federal Government to do something that we, as individuals should be doing, the results are not what was expected.  For instance take Social Security... the lovely little program that would insure your parents wouldn't be a burden on you when they retired.  After all it was only 1/2 of 1 percent of the first $600.00 of income -- you wouldn't even miss the amount.  Look at your paychecks folks!  What is the percentage of your salary that is currently going to Social Security?  And why?  So someone else takes care of your aged parents.  Why don't you take care of your aged parents?  Charity does begin at home, doesn't it?  Oh and what about those men who paid into Social Security and died before they could draw it out?  Why let's give his money to his widow, heck let's give money to his children.  Let's just take all the responsibility for the family away from the family and give it to the government.  It's ok, those who work will pay for it.

How much of the money that you have paid into Social Security do you think you will see when you retire?  Hummmmmm?

Welfare was originally called the Dole.  It was suppose to help out until you got back on your feet, a temporary measure to keep body and soul together; now it is a way of life.  Unemployment was suppose to help tide you over until you found a new job.  It was presumed that you wanted to work.  Now it goes on and on and on for two-three years?  And you want the borders open to anyone who can walk across?  Talk about charity let's put AMERICANS to work before you bring in illegals.  And yes I know the arguments that Americans won't do the work.  Stop welfare, stop unemployment and stop food stamps and see how fast these people who won't do the work change their minds.  As long as you provide incentives for someone to not take care of himself then he won't.  Why should he?  Someone else will take care of him.

Thomas Aquinas said "Be thou erect or be thou made erect.  Hunger is quite a motivator.  Pride use to be a motivator but it has been a long time since the country had any collective pride.

We, as a society, have allowed those who govern us to fleece our pockets in the name of charity.  Oh, those poor people who don't have a phone.  My goodness let's give them a cell phone and those who work will pay for it.  Oh those poor school districts who want to put in internet for the classrooms.  Let's put another tax on everyone's phone bill to pay for internet to the schools.  Do you even know what you are paying for on your phone bill?  The taxes and surcharges on my phone bill cost more than the phone service.  Why because policy is made in the name of helping the helpless.  

Are you aware that there is a tax on suitcases that was originally put into effect to help raise money for WW2?  Yep, and it is STILL in effect.  

I am tired of the government encroaching on me.  It's only a little here, a little there and before you know it you are the serf and the government owns you.  Oh come one these illegals are just looking for a better way of life, how does that harm you?  It harms in the most significant way in that it is once more another  hand in your wallet taking what you earned and giving it to someone who has not earned it.  Enough is enough. 

Since charity begins at home, why aren't the home countries of these illegals doing anything to improve the quality of life in the home country?  Is it that it is cheaper and easier to get rid of the lower classes, export them to America?  If you want to do something for these poor unfortunate downtrodden feel free to do so in their home country. 

I do appreciate those who have compassion for people they don't know.  I truly hope these same people have made financial arrangements for their aged parents, their own retirement, and their children's expenses until the children take over their own responsibilities.  I take care of my family.  I take care of my extended family.  

Oh, but the poor!  Christ said the poor you will have with you always.  Maybe if the poor don't like being poor then they will do something about it besides take my tax paid for benefits and then burn down cities because they feel "oppressed."

If anyone has any questions or points they want to address to me, maybe this thread isn't the best place.  Feel free to send me a message, really.  I'm not a bad person.  I'm not even a hardass.  I am tired of paying for other people's lives and then having that thrown back in my face with constant demands that I do more.  Enough is enough.  Don't think so? Send me a message and I'll read through your explanation as to why it is my moral responsibility to pay for other people's lives when they won't do anything but turn around and bite the hand that feeds them.


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 2, 2014)

It does seem everytime the federal gov. tries to help it turns into a disaster.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't hate illegals and I really don't care that they are here, IF they are working. But the thing is IF they are working they aren't paying taxes and therefor other than the taxes they pay on things they buy they are not contributing what the rest of us are. I am not worried that they are taking jobs as they shouldn't be able to find a legitimate job if the employer is honest. So we have US citizens hiring illegals. Hmmm. What is really the root of that problem? If they come here legally they have to have a sponsor, a job, and a guarantee that they won't be on public assistance for X number of years. Where is the common immigrant going to find that?

There are many of them here on work visas to work in the vineyards and agriculture. I DO NOT see any US citizens lining up for those jobs. But those people are paying taxes and many of them are supporting family back in Mexico with the money they earn here. I don't begrudge them that at all.

The problem is not with the honest people coming here, it is with our govt for not finding a way to put a work program in place and to keep them off the freebies. One drug arrest, one violent crime, one gang involvement, etc should send them packing back to where they came from.

Oh, and children that are born here should NOT be citizens just because they are born on our soil.

But if the people manage to get here and are working and trying to assimilate and contributing to OUR way of life then let them stay. Some of the people here in US could learn a thing or two from these  hard working"illegals" and be better off for the learnin' .  I don't see US citizens sitting in front of Home Depot looking for work, I only see them sitting in front of WalMart with a "I'm homeless sign".


----------



## greybeard (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't hate illegal immigrants--I hate illegal immigration, and mostly the 'illegal' part of it. 
Bad way to begin life in a new environment--intentionally breaking a law the instant you cross a border.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 18, 2014)

Bravo!  Well said Greybeard!


----------

